# Tribute to Millie, everyones friend,pics



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Who passed away 1 yr ago today, she was a lovely girl, miss her everyday






























































RIP Mrs Mills xxxx


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

RIP Millie. Hugs to you all at this time x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow that year has gone so fast, I could have sworn it was only a few months ago!

RIP lovely Millie xx


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

RIP Millie, she was a gorgeous girl.xx


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow she was a lovely girl. RIP Millie.xx


----------



## duhig (May 10, 2011)

RIP Millie xxxx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl!!!
Thinking of you-(we lost our Lulu only 3 and a half months ago,but I know you will still feel the same sense of loss that we feel)

Hope your Millie will take care of Lulu as we miss her so much
Maureen


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

She looked such a sweet fantastic girl, you must miss her greatly, Thinking of you todayx


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm sure you miss her so so much and those pictures are just lovely she looked like a really sweet girl.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

RIP sweetheart xxx


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Hugs and rip Millie xxxxxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

R.I.P Millie she was such a lovely girl the photos are beautiful, so sorry for your loss


----------

